# East Coast 7-20



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Well my son came to me mid week and told me he would like to go fishing in the goon. After I got over the shock, I started switching my schedule around so we could come over today, Sunday July 20th.

I made a few calls late in the week to see if anyone else I knew would be out for the whirlwind trip to the goon and back- everything was set. Woke up on my own by 3:20 AM and my son was already awake, so we did our last minuet chores and headed out. Got the bright idea to stop for a quick breakfast a a national chain in Wildwood and after 45 mins we were on our way again. Seems peoples in Wildwood don’t understand “quick” and / or the need to eat was only to ward off the hunger goblins till lunch.

Finally arrived close to 8 to pick up RJ and after a few quick words we were on our way to the ramp. Set off with the three of us ( RJ, my son Morgan and myself) with RJ pointing for navigation.

After running for a bit we shut down the motor and I went to the pole. The place was empty and we were seeing fish. RJ and my were throwing to them but they just wouldn’t eat. Finally we saw two nice fish smashing bait near the and a perfect cast was made resulting in this guy. Defiantly a group effort to put my son on his first red.  Thanks RJ 




















Unfortunately, despite seeing plenty of quality fish, this was all we had to show for the rest of the morning.










I said this was a whirlwind trip and by now it was noon and time to introduce Morgan to JB’s. Met a few of the locals (from multiple forums) and I would like to thank Tom with his kids for hanging out and waiting for us to show. 

Thanks again Tom and RJ, my son and I had a great day. Morgan said he really liked the clam sandwich "but next time …………". 

Disclaimer: No Mac's were nuked in the process of filing this report. But if failure should occur "Call Tech Support" ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job putting yer boy on a fish.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like the Whirlwind Goon Tour went well...Congrats 
on a good day on the water!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go Dad, but I'm sure RJ did most of the work !


Nothing like taking your kid out and getting their first Red! 
Good Job Ron.
Walt


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

> but I'm sure RJ did most of the work !
> Walt


Very perceptive and he left my son and I with something that can never be taken away.  Hopefully I will be able reciprocate one day. 

The best part of this forum is the people I've met and had the opportunity to spend quality time outdoors with. Life is good.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, thats whats it all about right there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, congrats to Morgan on his first red! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice job! Now teach him to pole. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good times!!! And it was good to see you yesterday Ron. Thanks for the heads up. [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

It was fun watchin Ron sweat on the platform ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> It was fun watchin Ron sweat on the platform ;D


 [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]

I told you, I was closer to the sun. ;D ;D ;D

JB's had just what I needed. 

Thanks again RJ.


----------

